# RecipeDB - Basic Extract APA



## MaestroMatt (26/9/09)

Paddo's APA - Extract Version  Ale - American Pale Ale  Extract               2 Votes        Brewer's Notes Steep Crystal for 40mins @ 66C. 1 min additions are for flameout. 0min addition is dry hop in the secondary.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.4 kg TF Crystal     3 kg Coopers LME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 1mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    15 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 1mins)    10 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 10mins)    10 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 45mins)    5 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 45mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1272 - American Ale II         21L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.049 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 28.2 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.67%   Colour 20 EBC   Batch Size 21L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 3 days


----------



## Verbyla (11/6/10)

Just put this one down tonight. 

Looking forward to tasting it in a few weeks!!!


----------



## Verbyla (14/8/10)

Great extract clone! Tastes very similar to fat yak!

Will be doing this one agen for sure!
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Bart458 (9/10/10)

What's the starting boil volume?


----------



## Bart458 (9/10/10)

Also what dry yeast would you suggest if I can't get hold of the liquid?


----------



## bconnery (9/10/10)

Bart458 said:


> Also what dry yeast would you suggest if I can't get hold of the liquid?


US05 for sure. Neutral dry yeast very suitable for hop driven beers.


----------

